# Drywall Finishing MUDs



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

If there was ONE thing a drywall mud could or should do that would make your job easier what would it be???


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Only one thing??? Hmmmm.... NEVER need mixing.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mixing or airbubbles.....comeon now....hahaha. It doesn't have to be one, but it makes it more thought provoking!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

therick83 said:


> Mixing or airbubbles.....comeon now....hahaha. It doesn't have to be one, but it makes it more thought provoking!


Well, you asked for ONE. It's a tough call between the two. Do I spend as much time wiping out air bubbles as I do mixing. Alright how about mud so fine it doesn't need sanding.:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Throw itself on the wall for me :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Up the price to 50 bucks or more per box:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Fixed a failed tape job on a garage recently ..built back in the early 70s..Level 3 finish ..far as i could tell..Quess what I saw???
POCS! All over the place!!!

Stop putting sand in the mud ..it's impossible to do a level 5 with all the f/n scratches..What? Are you guys at the bottom of the quarry?

I know the limestone is a different color in each region.....Never mind...that's a lost cause..

MORE GLUE! I don't care how hard it is to sand.....MORE GLUE!

But.....Till they come out with half a$$ decent wallboard ,,What does it matter how good the mud Is..


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

No shrinkage !


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Boxes of mud that way 5 lbs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> No shrinkage !


Was just thinking that the other day when coating bead, why can't they make some mud that won't shrink:furious:

But, I guess it would be near impossible to do it

Or is it


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mud that won't crack. Some sort of elastomeric polymer additive that makes it like caulk. Wouldn't want to sand it though :blink:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Ready mix that dries in half the time


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

How about changing the color of the compound.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

no more bubbles and i would be happy.


----------



## GOJUMAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Nothing*

Mixing mud 30+ years a change now would confuse me..lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

GOJUMAN said:


> Mixing mud 30+ years a change now would confuse me..lol


Welcome to DWT Cojuman! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

GOJUMAN said:


> Mixing mud 30+ years a change now would confuse me..lol


You use Ruco muds?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Was just thinking that the other day when coating bead, why can't they make some mud that won't shrink:furious:
> 
> But, I guess it would be near impossible to do it
> 
> Or is it


not exactly like you say I know your a man who wants meat in his burrito, thing is CGC is heavier than some light muds and holds just an itty bit more over shrink


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> How about changing the color of the compound.


 PT beat you to it colored his mud blue, looked like crap too...:yes:


----------



## GOJUMAN (Jan 9, 2013)

I have used Ruco


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Mud that won't crack. Some sort of elastomeric polymer additive that makes it like caulk. Wouldn't want to sand it though :blink:


Right on. Maybe for the first coat. I never tried it but I always wondered what would happen if you prefilled joints with caulk prior to taping. We prefill with speedset most times. Lot of times it is the mud that cracks not the tape. In winter heat for sure.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudbronco said:


> Right on. Maybe for the first coat. I never tried it but I always wondered what would happen if you prefilled joints with caulk prior to taping. We prefill with speedset most times. Lot of times it is the mud that cracks not the tape. In winter heat for sure.


when first tape years back boss use to calk 3 ways, sometimes tape pulled out while running tapes:blink:


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

red certainteed mud. synco less mud in the box! certainteed and synco have kids.

bubbles in mud have been resolved both certainteed and synco. sometimes I get a bad bach of synco and I get bubbles. its strange.

o ya cerainteed needs better boxes.


----------

